# Adventures in Rally-O



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the title<:

The blooper reel... omg. Was that the same class? What happened in the ring before you got out there.... >.<


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Megora said:


> Congrats on the title<:
> 
> The blooper reel... omg. Was that the same class? What happened in the ring before you got out there.... >.<


Thanks! The blooper reel is clips from the sanctioned matches the other day which he NQ'd. Then the off-set figure 8 with toys (we practiced so much with food bowls!) was from his NQ yesterday. And then he stuck his head in the flower pot this morning.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations on your title! The bloopers. were quite funny but I know you probably didn't feel like laughing when they happened

How old is Dodger? He seems young.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

rhondas said:


> Congratulations on your title! The bloopers. were quite funny but I know you probably didn't feel like laughing when they happened
> 
> How old is Dodger? He seems young.


Thanks! I laughed pretty soon after  If I got upset about his antics then I'd never have any fun! 

Dodger just turned 3 a week ago. He still thinks he's a puppy though.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> If I got upset about his antics then I'd never have any fun!


That's the best attitude to have!

Congratulations on your title! You two look like you have a lot of fun together (and some seperately .


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys are looking really good!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Artful Dodger.

My favorite NQ that happened to me was during an APDT Rally Level 3 (like AKC RE but with Utility signs included) trial.

The trials were held at a doggy Sports Center and it had an official Dock Diving Pool with Dock. During the trial there was a Dock Diving Lesson going on. My Golden who was 2.5 years old at the time started to whine while we waited to go into the ring every time he heard the water splash - mind you had never been in a pool or swimming up to that point so I know his genes were kicking in. 

It's finally our turn to go into the ring and at the start sign he ran under the net fencing to the pool and into it. It was the first and only time that he left a ring. But from that day forward he started swimming weekly - he is just a natural swimmer. The judge let me do the full course anyway because he had to know that leaving the ring was not going to be an option going forward )


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your title  the bloopers were great! and I think I can say we have all had days like them - at least I can. A sense of humor seems to be a required item in our training bags


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

rhondas said:


> @ Artful Dodger.
> 
> 
> It's finally our turn to go into the ring and at the start sign he ran under the net fencing to the pool and into it.


Lol! That is hillarious


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG I laughed so hard! Thank you so much for the bloopers. 
Everyone knows the bloopers are better than the actual movie.

congrats on your titles!


----------

